# Tree2 benötigte Libraries



## Verena22 (17. Jan 2007)

Hallo allerseits!
Ich versuche folgendes Beispiel im JDeveloper 10.1.3.0.4 zum Laufen zu bringen:
http://technology.amis.nl/blog/?p=979

Leider habe ich aber irgendwie Probleme mit den benötigten Bibliotheken. Zur Zeit benutze ich für das Projekt die Libraries:
common-el.jar
commons-fileupload-1.0.jar
commons-logging.jar
commons-validator.jar
commons-beanutils-1.6.1.jar
commons-codec-1.2.jar
commons-digester-1.5.jar
commons-lang-2
jakarta-oro.jar
myfaces-all.jar
myfaces-api.jar (Version 1.1.1) mit entsprechenden JSF Core 1.0.10 Tag Libraries
myfaces-impl.jar (Version 1.1.1) mit entsprechenden JSF HTML 1.0.10 Tag Libraries
Tomahawk-1.1.3.jar mit entsprechender TagLibrary
JSP-Runtime
JSF
JSTL 1.1

damit läuft das Programm bei mir im Moment gar nicht. Zwischendurch hatte ich es ein ganz klein wenig funktioniert und zwar bekam ich dann wie unter dem link zu dem beispiel stehend den Text Library(3) angezeigt, jedoch ohne das Ordner-Gif. dann bekam ich warnungen mit ConverterRule und ComponentRule.

Hat irgend jemand eine Idee, ob ich die Bibliotheken zu sehr durcheinander geschmissen habe? Oder ob mir eine Bibliothek fehlt? Oder hat irgend jemand einen Lösungsansatz?



[/list]


----------



## HLX (17. Jan 2007)

Kannst du mehr Details zur den auftretenden Fehlern veröffentlichen?


----------



## Guest (18. Jan 2007)

die warnungen, waren
com.sun.faces.config.rules.ConverterRule end
WARNUNG: [ConverterRule]{faces-config/converter} Merge(null,java.math.BigDecimal)

und
com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlCommandButton)  

zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich nur die Biliotheken Tomahawk und myfaces-extensions zum Projekt hinzugefügt.


nachdem ich dann noch mal probiert hatte alle Biliotheken, die in dem Beispiel verwendet werden einzubinden in das Projekt, aber seitdem bringt er mir nur noch im Browser, dass der Server nicht zu erreichen wäre. Debuggen kann man nicht, weil der weder in der JSP, noch in den Java-Klassen ankommt.


----------



## HLX (18. Jan 2007)

Ist der Server nich zu erreichen oder liefert der Server eine fehlermeldung?

Wenn er nicht zu erreichen ist, dann wird wahrscheinlich beim Hochfahren etwas schief gelaufen sein. Bekommst du Informationen über den Start des Servers auf einer Konsole? Falls nicht suche die Log-Dateien des Servers (*.log oder *.txt) und schau ob etwas schief gelaufen ist.

Wenn stattdessen der Server eine Fehlermeldung liefert, dann ist vermutlich deine Anwendung nicht richtig deployed worden. Auch hierüber sollten Informationen in den Logs vorliegen.

Wenn du die Log-Dateien findest, zeig uns die relevanten Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## Verena22 (18. Jan 2007)

Auf der Konsole gibt er mir immer folgndes aus:
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ConverterRule end
WARNUNG: [ConverterRule]{faces-config/converter} Merge(null,java.math.BigDecimal)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ConverterRule end
WARNUNG: [ConverterRule]{faces-config/converter} Merge(null,java.math.BigInteger)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlCommandButton)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlCommandLink)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlDataTable)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlInputHidden)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlInputSecret)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlInputText)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlInputTextHelp)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlInputTextarea)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlGraphicImage)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlMessage)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlMessages)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlOutputLabel)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlOutputText)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlPanelGrid)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlPanelGroup)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlSelectBooleanCheckbox)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlSelectManyCheckbox)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlSelectManyListbox)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlSelectManyMenu)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlSelectOneListbox)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlSelectOneMenu)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlSelectOneRadio)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.AliasBean)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.AliasBeansScope)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.Buffer)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.Div)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlCheckbox)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlColumn)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlColumns)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlCommandNavigation)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlCommandNavigationItem)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlCommandSortHeader)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlInputCalendar)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlInputDate)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlInputFileUpload)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlDataList)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlDataScroller)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlJsValueSet)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlNewspaperTable)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlCollapsiblePanel)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlPanelLayout)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlPanelNavigation)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlPanelNavigationMenu)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlPanelStack)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlPanelTab)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlPanelTabbedPane)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlPopup)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlRadio)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlSwapImage)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlTag)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlTree)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlTree2)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlTreeCheckbox)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlTreeColumn)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlTreeImageCommandLink)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.HtmlTreeNode)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.InputHtml)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.JSCookMenu)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.JsValueChangeListener)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.NavigationMenuItem)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.SaveState)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.SelectOneCountry)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.SelectOneLanguage)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ComponentRule end
WARNUNG: [ComponentRule]{faces-config/component} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.Stylesheet)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ConverterRule end
WARNUNG: [ConverterRule]{faces-config/converter} Merge(null,java.math.BigDecimal)
18.01.2007 12:41:45 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ConverterRule end
WARNUNG: [ConverterRule]{faces-config/converter} Merge(null,java.math.BigInteger)
18.01.2007 12:41:46 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ConverterRule end
WARNUNG: [ConverterRule]{faces-config/converter} Merge(null,java.util.Date)
18.01.2007 12:41:46 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ConverterRule end
WARNUNG: [ConverterRule]{faces-config/converter} Merge(null,[Ljava.lang.String
18.01.2007 12:41:46 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ConverterRule end
WARNUNG: [ConverterRule]{faces-config/converter} Merge(null,org.apache.myfaces.custom.fileupload.UploadedFile)
18.01.2007 12:41:46 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ValidatorRule end
WARNUNG: [ValidatorRule]{faces-config/validator} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.validator.CreditCard)
18.01.2007 12:41:46 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ValidatorRule end
WARNUNG: [ValidatorRule]{faces-config/validator} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.validator.Email)
18.01.2007 12:41:46 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ValidatorRule end
WARNUNG: [ValidatorRule]{faces-config/validator} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.validator.Equal)
18.01.2007 12:41:46 com.sun.faces.config.rules.ValidatorRule end
WARNUNG: [ValidatorRule]{faces-config/validator} Merge(org.apache.myfaces.validator.RegExpr)
18.01.2007 12:41:48 org.apache.myfaces.shared_tomahawk.config.MyfacesConfig getBooleanInitParameter
INFO: No context init parameter 'org.apache.myfaces.PRETTY_HTML' found, using default value true
18.01.2007 12:41:48 org.apache.myfaces.shared_tomahawk.config.MyfacesConfig getBooleanInitParameter
INFO: No context init parameter 'org.apache.myfaces.ALLOW_JAVASCRIPT' found, using default value true
18.01.2007 12:41:48 org.apache.myfaces.shared_tomahawk.config.MyfacesConfig getBooleanInitParameter
INFO: No context init parameter 'org.apache.myfaces.DETECT_JAVASCRIPT' found, using default value false
18.01.2007 12:41:48 org.apache.myfaces.shared_tomahawk.config.MyfacesConfig getBooleanInitParameter
INFO: No context init parameter 'org.apache.myfaces.AUTO_SCROLL' found, using default value false
18.01.2007 12:41:48 org.apache.myfaces.shared_tomahawk.config.MyfacesConfig getStringInitParameter
INFO: No context init parameter 'org.apache.myfaces.ADD_RESOURCE_CLASS' found, using default value org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.DefaultAddResource
18.01.2007 12:41:48 org.apache.myfaces.shared_tomahawk.config.MyfacesConfig getBooleanInitParameter
INFO: No context init parameter 'org.apache.myfaces.CHECK_EXTENSIONS_FILTER' found, using default value true

im moment bekomme ich dazu noch im browser die fehlermeldung:
javax.faces.FacesException: javax.servlet.ServletException: ExtensionsFilter not correctly configured. JSF mapping missing. JSF pages not covered. Please see: http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/extensionsFilter.html


----------



## Verena22 (18. Jan 2007)

hehe.....

hätte ich mich mal gleich mit den [Info]s beschäftigt.

Diese bekommt man mit folgenden zusätzen in der web.xml weg:

```
<context-param>
  <param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
  <param-value>client</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.ALLOW_JAVASCRIPT</param-name>
  <param-value>true</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.DETECT_JAVASCRIPT</param-name>
  <param-value>false</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.PRETTY_HTML</param-name>
  <param-value>true</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.AUTO_SCROLL</param-name>
  <param-value>true</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>javax.faces.CONFIG_FILES</param-name>
  <param-value>/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
    <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.ADD_RESOURCE_CLASS</param-name>
    <param-value>org.apache.myfaces.component.html.util.StreamingAddResource</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
    <param-name>org.apache.myfaces.CHECK_EXTENSIONS_FILTER</param-name>
    <param-value>false</param-value>
  </context-param>
```

damit zeigt er auf jeden fall erst einmal den tree2 vernünftig an. 

um die weiterbestehenden warnungen weg zu bekommen, werde ich mich noch mit meinen libraries beschäftigen und  schauen, welche eventuell doppellt sind.


----------



## Verena22 (18. Jan 2007)

wer zu den context-Parametern ein paar Infos haben möchte, findet diese unter
wiki.apache.org/myfaces/Performance
[/img]


----------



## HLX (18. Jan 2007)

Also läuft der Server doch.   

Die Warnings werden vom JDeveloper produziert und sollten nicht Ursache für dein Problem sein.

Wegen der Exception würde ich mal dem Beitrag 'ExtensionsFilter not correctly configured' hieraus nachgehen:
wiki.apache.org/myfaces/FAQ


----------

